# Picked up some new mice today...



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I picked up 10 mice today to help me with starting over.

Bucks
* Splashed rex
*broken merle satin (may be banded) 
*Black tan satin

Does
*splashed Rex
*Recessive Yellow (or unmarked brindle) 
*splash 
*Broken merle (may be banded)
*Cholcate tan satin
*Champagne tan satin
*Silver satin angora (or longhair)

I have NO idea what any of them carry. They came from a breeder who doesnt keep pedigrees. She just " puts the likes together"
She has satins, longhairs and angoras, as well as Rex (she calls them texels, but I dont think they really are) 
so Im going to have fun foguring out what they carry 
She had a "tri"color bin and a few of the does I got came from there, so Im hoping some where down the line, I can produce some tricoloreds. 
Pictures soon!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Too bad about no pedigrees, but how interesting. We never have anything interesting like that over here. I'd love some pics.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I will be posting pictures Tuesday from school since its alot faster then my dailup,lol.
I wish they had pedigrees, it would make it so much easier, but all well. She keeps pedigrees on her hamsters, but not mice.
She is a vet tech, so she said she has been collecting the differnt variteis over the last few years.


----------

